# Urban Decay interview...Help!!?



## lozabelleruby (Jan 19, 2013)

I have an interview next week for a counter position at Urban Decay and was wondering if anyone has any experience with the brand or any interview tips?

  	I've done retail jobs before, I love make-up & have read that I will probably be asked to apply some products & maybe approach customers?

  	Does anyone have any advice on approaching clients in-store? What are good openings/questions?

  	& also what is the basic rate of pay? I'm guessing it will be working on commission which is fine but I'd like a relatively good basic too incase of a slow month etc?! Any guidance would be really appreciated....or if there are any similar threads out there?

  	Thanks ladies (& gents)!! x


----------

